# 2001 ram 2500 5.9 good or bad



## exclusive (Aug 18, 2010)

hey guys im thinking about getting a 2001 ram 2500 with 66k miles any suggestions are these good trucks it has a 5.9 gas motor 4x4


----------



## MarksTLC (Oct 6, 2003)

Wait for others to respond.

I had an 01' 1500 sport with the 5.9 (360) eng. It always ran strong for me.

I never plowed with it. Not until I got the F250 did I think about plowing

It was strong running motor in either case. Good Luck..


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i like mine.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

They're stout motors. They do the job.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

I had a 2001 1500 and a 2004 2500, great trucks, I only plowed with the 2500. your going to have to replace the lower ball joint, breaks, steering box, tranny lines.... think thats it. seriously, I worked the snot out of the 2500 and stuff wore out, but when you hang a 1000lbs off the front and 2000 lbs in the rear for 6 months, then tow 5k the other 6 months, thats what happens. The engine (hemi in the 2500) was great, and I never had a transmission (other than salt eating the lines) problem with either.


----------



## Outdoorsman (Oct 21, 2010)

I have had very good luck with my Dodge Ram. Although I have the 5.9 cummins diesel. 


One nice thing about the Dodges is you can cycle the key on-off-on-off-on and you can pull codes from the odometer. On friday am I got on the highway and lost my trans. I made it off the highway and did the key cycle thing and pulled the codes. I new the problem before I got towed home. Bad sensor and solonoid for govenor pressure. Called the dealer and I installed the parts saturday evening. Everything is fine now. 

Maintenance and repairs seem easier than my buddies f250. Someone who owns both trucks may have a better opinion about that though.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

there good, not real powerhouses but they will get the job done. very reliable engine, the trans are not the best but take care of it and come to a full stop before changing gears.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm on my 3rd Ram, 2 of which were 1500's with the 5.9. They were reliable, had plenty of torque but low on HP and used gas. As a worker they were great, just not very fast stock which is no big deal. Do proper maintenance and it'll last as long as any other truck.


----------



## JerseyGreen (Sep 8, 2008)

i have a 96 with almost 170,000 original motor and trans with no major problems just a few small things


----------

